# gdesklets [risolto]

## redview

Ho emerso da poco le gdesklets [con relativi 50 pkt di dipendeze.-  :Rolling Eyes:  ]..in particolare xmms-corner.

il problema è che nn mi si avvia niente..

..a quanto ho capito il comando dovrebbe essere 

```

gdesklets xmmscorner.display

```

però mi dà un output di errore:

```

matix@rEvolution matix $ gdesklets xmmscorner.display

Error loading target html

/usr/bin/gdesklets:65: DeprecationWarning: the 'argc' parameter is optional and deprecated

  client.set_restart_command(1, [sys.argv[0]])

gDesklets 0.26.1

Copyright (C) 2003, 2004 Martin Grimme, Christian Meyer, Jesse Andrews

This software is licensed under the terms of the GNU GPL.

```

e viene fuori una finestra di gnome che dice "could not add display The display could not be added because the file does not exist"..

..dove sbaglio!?  :Embarassed: 

grazie

----------

## Raffo

ma per emergerlo devo installare anche le 2000 librerie???  :Shocked: 

----------

## redview

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma per emergerlo devo installare anche le 2000 librerie??? Shocked
> 
> 

 

beh, dipende da quello che hai installato tu sul tuo sistema..prova a dare un emerge -pv gdesklets-core per vedere cosa ti manca..  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Di solito quell'errore lo da quando manca qualche sensore

----------

## redview

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fedeliallalinea  	
> 
> PostPosted: Wed Jul 07, 2004 7:18 am    Post subject:
> ...

 

cosa significa?!   :Shocked:  nn ho mai usato nè le gdesklet nè gnome prima di stamattina..

cosa posso fare?

grazie

----------

## Raffo

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.1.1  -doc  508 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1  -doc  858 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.0   240 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.10.2 [2.8.3] -doc +ssl  634 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1 [2.4.2-r1] -doc -gnutls -ipv6 -samb                                                                                      

a +ssl  1,447 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1   317 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1  -doc +jpeg  1,469 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0   1,072 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.2   2,547 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5-r1  +nls  1,257 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1   873 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1   42 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1   54 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1   55 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5   91 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2   385 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0   30 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4   34 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.62.4   1,299 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2   76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1   54 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12-r2  -tetex  115 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4   73 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14  +nls  663 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.6.1   1,049 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1  -flac +nls -speex  700 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.1.6   178 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.18   461 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.6.6   507 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.6.1   541 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1 [2.4.0] -doc  1,067 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.1  +cups -gstreamer +oggvorbis  5,479 kB                                                                                      

 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.6.1  +cups -doc  683 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.6.1   331 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0 [2.0.1] -doc  303 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.6.1 [2.4.0.1] -doc  1,448 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.6.1  -doc  2,914 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2   244 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.6.1  -doc  549 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.2.0 [2.0.0-r1] -gnome +opengl  540 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.2  -gtkhtml  340 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.6.0   924 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gdesklets-core-0.26.1   331 kB 

Total size of downloads: 32,803 kB
```

tutti questi????

----------

## redview

eh sì!..mi sa che io avevo ancora più Mb da scaricare..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vai qua scarica il programma spacchettalo e poi dentro troverai un file Install_CornerXMMS_Sensor.bin e lancialo con

```
$ ./Install_CornerXMMS_Sensor.bin
```

Poi vai dove emerge ti ha installato cornerxmms e lanci il .display

----------

## redview

ho fatto quello che hai detto, fedeliallalinea, ma:

```

gdesklets cornerxmms-bottomright.display 

Error loading target html

/usr/bin/gdesklets:65: DeprecationWarning: the 'argc' parameter is optional and deprecated

  client.set_restart_command(1, [sys.argv[0]])

gDesklets 0.26.1

Copyright (C) 2003, 2004 Martin Grimme, Christian Meyer, Jesse Andrews

This software is licensed under the terms of the GNU GPL.

```

idee?

----------

## Raffo

 *redview wrote:*   

> ho fatto quello che hai detto, fedeliallalinea, ma:
> 
> ```
> 
> gdesklets cornerxmms-bottomright.display 
> ...

 

stesso mio problema, ieri ho aperto un topic su questo problema, ma nn mi si è filato nessuno...

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> stesso mio problema, ieri ho aperto un topic su questo problema, ma nn mi si è filato nessuno...

 

Potevi farlo notare subito.

Se distrattamente redview non ha notato il tuo thread e ha aperto un nuovo thread invece di usare quello esistente (che sarebbe stato molto più indicato) per segnalare che anche lui aveva un problema come il tuo non c'é niente di male nel dirlo, e la leggibilità del forum ne guadagna dato che i thread duplicati sono un inutile spreco di risorse.

----------

## redview

beh..ora mi va tutto..

praticamente ho avviato con gdesklet il .display che mi interessava..mi ha dato quell'output "strano"..poi ho dato il comando gdesklet e mi sono partite tutte.

divertitevi..

 :Wink: 

PS:sì in effetti nn avevo notato quel post..o forse l'ho aperto io dopo..vabbè..  :Rolling Eyes:  [/code]

----------

## Raffo

vabbè, nn fa nulla, cmq io a differenza di redview il problema nn l'ho risolto....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> vabbè, nn fa nulla, cmq io a differenza di redview il problema nn l'ho risolto....

 

Dai il comando

```
$ gedesklet &

$ gedesklet /path/to/program.display
```

----------

## redview

io ho fatto proprio il contrario di fedeliallalinea: ho invertito l'ordine dei due comandi..cmq provali entrambi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

scusate la mia ignoranza, ma che display devo mettere? nn capisco cosa devo fare, a che dir lo devo linkare....[/code]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> scusate la mia ignoranza, ma che display devo mettere? nn capisco cosa devo fare, a che dir lo devo linkare....[/code]

 

Allora con il comando gdesklet & avvii il servizio. Il display e' rifertito al tema, ogni tema a un file nometema.display e devi farlo paertire con gdesklet nometema.display

----------

## Raffo

quindi mi devo procurare questi temi, grazie! sai dirmi dove trovarli??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> quindi mi devo procurare questi temi, grazie! sai dirmi dove trovarli??

 

```
emerge -s desklet
```

oppure

http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org

----------

## Raffo

è corretto che il percorso è 

```
/usr/share/gdesklets/

Displays/programma/programma.display
```

??

ho fatto un tentativo di far partire la starterbar, ma nn è andato come volevo....mi si è creata una specie di icona attaccata alla freccia del mouse...  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> mi si è creata una specie di icona attaccata alla freccia del mouse... 

 

Esatto poi mouvi il mouse dove vuoi posizionare quella cosa e clicchi sul tasto sinistro e dovrebbe andare

----------

## redview

nel portage rssgrab nn c'è (o sbaglio?).

quindi ho scaricato dal sito delle gdesklet il .bz2. 

basta che lanci il .bin che c'è dentro?

dove devo mettere tutti i file dentro la cartella scompattata?

prima emerge li aveva già messi in /usr/share/gdesklet ..ora?

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   mi si è creata una specie di icona attaccata alla freccia del mouse...  
> 
> Esatto poi mouvi il mouse dove vuoi posizionare quella cosa e clicchi sul tasto sinistro e dovrebbe andare

 

si, va, ma ogni volta che riavvio fluxbox mi ridà quella cosa e me la fa riposizionare...ho riavviato 3 volte proprio per provare e mi sono ritrovato 3 starterbar....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *redview wrote:*   

> basta che lanci il .bin che c'è dentro?

 

Questo non e' sempre vero. Purtroppo nei pacchetti non mettono quasi mai tutti i sensori che hai bisogno... quindi sta a te cercarli se non va.

 *redview wrote:*   

> dove devo mettere tutti i file dentro la cartella scompattata?

 

I li metto sempre in /usr/share/gdesklet/Display

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> si, va, ma ogni volta che riavvio fluxbox mi ridà quella cosa e me la fa riposizionare...ho riavviato 3 volte proprio per provare e mi sono ritrovato 3 starterbar....

 

Strano. Quante volte hai dato il comando prima di dare gdesklet &?

----------

## Raffo

@fedeliallalinea: ho capito il mio errore: come un cretino avevo messo questi comandi nel file startup di fluxbox   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea: ho capito il mio errore: come un cretino avevo messo questi comandi nel file startup di fluxbox  

 

Devi solo mettere gdesklet  :Smile: 

----------

## redview

come avevi previsto, fedeliallalinea, manca un sensore per RSSGrab. dove li trovo??

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quale dei mille rssX.display hai fatto partire? Questo lo trovi nel pacchetto che scarichi dal sito gdesklet.

----------

## redview

rssgrab-0.6.2

ma l'unico sensore che vedo dentro la cartella scaricata e scompattata è quel file .bin che ho lanciato con successo..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Lancia rssgrab-orig.display questo funziona?

----------

## redview

ahhaha!! grandissimo fedeli! mi hai risolto anche questa!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *redview wrote:*   

> ahhaha!! grandissimo fedeli! mi hai risolto anche questa!  

 

Io uso RDGrssgrab.display ma devi scaricarti il sensore RDGborder dal sito (questo e' meglio perche' pui ridimensionare la finestra

----------

## redview

sì in effetti mi strippa più il tuo, senza la scritta RSS-Grab che mi occupa spazio inutile..ho scaricato RDG-Border, ma che .bin devo lanciare tra:

Install_bluegrey_RDGTheme.bin

Install_RDGBorder_sensor.bin

Install_RDGClock_sensor.bin

Install_scooby_RDGTheme.bin

avviato uno di questi, posso lanciare  RDGrssgrab.display?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *redview wrote:*   

> avviato uno di questi, posso lanciare  RDGrssgrab.display?

 

Penso che il computer difficilmente esploda  :Very Happy:  . Si lancialo cosi' vedi se ti mancano ancore dei sensori

----------

## redview

ma quale bin devo lanciare? vedi post sopra..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *redview wrote:*   

> ma quale bin devo lanciare? vedi post sopra..

 

Tutti

----------

## redview

perfetto..già che ti ho rotto abbastanza le palle..mi dici qual'è l'indirizzo da mettere per avere le notizie sui fresh ebuilds x86 stable e testing?

ma posso mettere qualsiasi url di un qualsiasi sito di news tipo anche repubblica.it?

grazie mille!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *redview wrote:*   

> perfetto..già che ti ho rotto abbastanza le palle..mi dici qual'è l'indirizzo da mettere per avere le notizie sui fresh ebuilds x86 stable e testing?

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/archs/x86/stable/gentoo.rss

http://packages.gentoo.org/archs/x86/testing/gentoo.rss

 *redview wrote:*   

> ma posso mettere qualsiasi url di un qualsiasi sito di news tipo anche repubblica.it?

 

Se offre il servizio rss si

----------

## bld

Salve,

Ho gli stessi problemi proposti sul forum da redview. Non riesco a far partrire gdesklets in nessun modo. Ho installato il core e poi farri .display.

Il mio problema e' quando parte gkdesklets: 

```

l-(bld 2.6.7-rc3-love2)-(28 September 2004 - 16:17)-(pts/2)

mq-(~)-> gdesklets

Error loading target html

/usr/bin/gdesklets:65: DeprecationWarning: the 'argc' parameter is optional and deprecated

  client.set_restart_command(1, [sys.argv[0]])

gDesklets 0.26.2

Copyright (C) 2003, 2004 The gDesklets Team

This software is licensed under the terms of the GNU GPL.

[/home/bld/lib/srcs/CornerXMMS-0.0.5/cornerxmms-bottomright.display]

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:90: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.mainiteration is deprecated, use gtk.main_iteration instead

  self.warn(message, DeprecationWarning)

```

Ho provato anche con "&" per mandare in bg gdesklets pero nadah.. il programma va in exit per via dello stesso errore subbito.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> l-(bld 2.6.7-rc3-love2)-(28 September 2004 - 16:1-(pts/2)
> 
> mq-(~)-> gdesklets lib/srcs/rssgrab-0.6.4/rssgrab.display 
> ...

 

Questo e' quello che succede quando faccio partire il .display.

Ne ho un bel po di display.. pero tutti mi dan gli stessi problemi

Qualche idea?  :Sad: 

Grazias

----------

## pipuzzo

anche a me da' quei warning pero' per fortuna funziona lo stesso....

pero' è molto scomodo il fatto di non poter spostare dopo aver posizionato, non vi sembra?

tanto che ci sono faccio una domandina anche io: quando avvio Gnome compare nello splash la fase di caricamento delle gdesklet ma poi effettivamente lo devo lanciare a mano altrimenti non compare nulla... come si fa' ad avere tutto gia' caricato al boot?

tks  ciao

----------

## unz

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> gDesklets 0.26.2
> ...

 

aggiorna alla 0.30, in questo periodo di transizione alcuni displays non fungono

----------

